# Any Mixed media lovers? <3



## stuffamuisdoing (Jan 25, 2021)

*Do you find it important that you do final touch-ups for watercolor drawings with color pencils / pastels / acrylic? I feel like it completes the drawing. My drawings are very colorful and eye-catching. So, I need more brighter tones than watercolors to do finishing. **Am I the only one who feels that way?*








If You wanna see more of my work or get or your own drawing done by me, checkout my *Fiverr *and *Deviantart* profiles. *Username: stuffamuisdoing*


----------

